# comment voir qui est connecté?



## lucas.s (12 Janvier 2004)

sur un mac en reseau ethernet avec d' autres mac (OS 10.3.2 et OS 9)
comment voit on si quelqu' un est connecté d' un autre mac sur le mien?


----------



## valban (14 Janvier 2004)

Salut,

Tu ouvres le terminal et tu fais: netstat
Tu as alors des zolies lignes comme ca:
tcp4       0     48  troll.ssh              192.168.1.50.54840     ESTABLISHED

Tu peux voir que 192.168.1.50(moi) suis connecte sur mon serveur(troll) avec ssh via tcp


----------



## Telonioos (14 Janvier 2004)

il n'y a pas d'outils disponibles autres que le terminal pour savoir cela ???


----------



## maousse (14 Janvier 2004)

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/9809 &lt;= overseer

c'est un exemple, je ne sais pas s'il fonctionne toujours bien aujourd'hui, il n'a pas été mis à jour depuis un moment.


----------



## Marc-André (14 Janvier 2004)

Avec terminal il y a aussi la commande:
netstat -na | grep 548
548 est le numéro de port bien entendu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Marc-André


----------



## Marc-André (14 Janvier 2004)

valban a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Tu ouvres le terminal et tu fais: netstat
> Tu as alors des zolies lignes comme ca:
> ...



Désolé j'avais pas vue....

Marc-André


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/9809 &lt;= overseer
> 
> c'est un exemple, je ne sais pas s'il fonctionne toujours bien aujourd'hui, il n'a pas été mis à jour depuis un moment.



et si vous avez une base airport,  utilisez ça


----------



## valban (15 Janvier 2004)

La commande netstat ou un soft dans une fenetre qui affiche les connexions ne prend pas en compte la facon de passer les paquets... Ils te donnent le protocole, l'IP ou le nom local et distant, le numero de port et le type de flag.
Netstat ecoute sur toutes les interfaces.
Le type de soft propose(http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/9809) est surement base sur les commandes du terminal ;-) (netstat, ps, top, df, ...)


----------



## valban (15 Janvier 2004)

Je rectifie...

Overseer affiche le resultat des commandes du terminal dans une fenetre. Il fait /usr/sbin/netstat -f inet


----------



## Madkarl (19 Janvier 2004)

Si on n'en a pas encore fait mention, cet article devrait t'interesser: 
http://www.xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=246

Avec son appli:
http://www.xrings.net/xrings/IMG/ip.command.tgz

Voilà tout ça est sur le site xrings.net


----------

